# sewer rods



## matkg (Mar 3, 2013)

hey all I was trained on ridgid machines, k1500. k50 we are doing alot of highrise work where sectional machines can b a pain just looking for peoples thoughts on drum rods? spartan vs rigid (or other models) the k60 looks pretty good for a sectional, i have never used that model


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

matkg said:


> hey all I was trained on ridgid machines, k1500. k50 we are doing alot of highrise work where sectional machines can b a pain just looking for peoples thoughts on drum rods? spartan vs rigid (or other models) the k60 looks pretty good for a sectional, i have never used that model


Use the search function. Drum vs sectional is a debate the transcends the ages, possibly dating back to the ancient Spartans or possibly the Mayans. It H's been discussed at great length here.

If you want a good drum, get a Spartan 1065 for heavy work and a Spartan 300 for a medium weight day-to-day machine.

That's what I'm saving my loose change for.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah, the Spartans and the Trojans have been battling it out to be sure.

I converted from drum to sectional almost a year ago. I might drag the drum out again if I had to rod a few stories. Maybe.


----------



## matkg (Mar 3, 2013)

my only concerns with the drum rods is the weight and maybe the power, the spartan 2001 (i think) can be taken apart to move to the work area


----------

